# Best bumper sticker ever!



## the natural (Oct 21, 2005)

"politicians are like diapers, they need to be changed often and for the same reason"


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*"w"*

"W" for president. I laugh everytime I see one of the stickers.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

"People
Eating
Tasty
Animals"

"I brake for animals except longhorns"

"I would rather hunt with Dick Cheney than ride with Ted Kennedy"


Theres a few of what I have


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

"Live every day as if your ass was on fire"


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

"Beer, Deer, and a pickup truck. Who needs women?"

"Buck Off" (with a picture of a buck)

"ditch the *****, lets go fishin"

"lift your truck, fat chicks cant jump"


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

"Driver carries no cash. He's divoriced....."


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work

a village in texas has lost it's idiot

show me you t*ts!

honk if you're rich

i love animals, they are all tasty


----------



## BigIslandHunter (Jan 13, 2007)

No Fat Chicks, Car Will Scrape


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*bumper sticker*

vegaterin is a old indian word for bad hunter


----------

